# Classico screen removal



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Morning All,

A little help required, how do I remove the screen from the shower head to clean it? 
On previous machines I've owned the screen is held in place by a screw however it's not so on the Classico, the blank head doesn't seem to want to move if I try to lever it out

photo attached


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Its the group seal that holds that in.

Pull the seal out and it will come out.

Those are flared at the top bit that you cant see which makes it wedge in place


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Great - Thanks


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

The seal can be tough to remove and you might damage it in the process, so you might want to think about having a spare to hand just in case.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Brilliant, thanks guys - I'll stop try to prize out the blank screw cover 🤣


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

There is actually a small lip on the side of the screen. If you are lucky you may be able to use the back of a spoon or similar and lever against the grouphead to remove the screen.

I tried this with a new seal, which I had inserted the wrong way, and managed to damage the screen so you need to be careful!


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

thanks for the heads up


----------

